# Napoleon



## gtdohn (Jun 14, 2016)

Anybody here looking for a Napoleon? Just popped up on Ebay 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-PRE...744347?hash=item236b75e71b:g:QMkAAOSwMNxXXbYr


----------



## locomotion (Jun 14, 2016)

good luck finding parts for this one
and the Napoleon was not a racer
the restoration on this bike will be extremely expensive


----------



## gtdohn (Jun 14, 2016)

You're right Max, I just remembered that someone on here mentioned that they would love to find one so I put it out there.I just can't remember who it was  Hopefully they will notice.


----------



## locomotion (Jun 14, 2016)

it's more likely a 1907, it's good you posted it, it's a very nice bike once restored
here is a clipping from the catalogue
it's more of an every day rider
I don't think Sears offered racers


----------



## locomotion (Jun 15, 2016)

anyone have a picture of a Forsyth coaster hub and brake as advertised?


----------



## IngoMike (Jun 15, 2016)

The bike is no longer available, but the seller has 5 pages of bikes and parts listed!


----------

